# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  وقفه تحصیلی

## Hamed.Boskabadi

سلام دوستان امروز رفتم مدرسه میگن شما وقفه خورده براتون رفتم بزرگسالان میگه این مشکل نیس میگه شما مشکل مشمولیت سربازی داری من متولد ۷۵/۶/۲۶ هستم شما یه راهکار بدید

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

اینو بگم من رفتم بزرگسالان برای پاس کردن درس فیزیک چهارمم که از قبل افتادم

----------


## khaan

اگه خرداد همه درس ها رو نرفته باشی سر امتحان میشی وقفه تحصیلی حق ادامه تحصیل و شرکت در کنکور نداری باید بری خدمت. البته میتونی داوطلب آزاد تحصیل کنی ولی در این صورت نمیتونی بری دانشگاه. اگه وقفه تحصیلی خورده باشی در هر صورت باید بری خدمت  

آخرین بار کی رفتی سر جلسه برای امتحان درس ؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

دوستان خیلی نگرانم چیکار کنم این درسا پاس بشه تا بتونم برم دانشگاه

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

آخرین بار شهریور سال پیش بود بعدش اون یارو گفت مشکل وقفه نیس مشکل مشمولیت سربازی داری نمیفهمم یعنی چی

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

دوستان اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

کسی نبود؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

دوستان کجایین چرا کسی جواب نمیده؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

عاغا چرا کسی نیس حیاتیه بخدا

----------


## sardare azmoon

فکر کنم یک ترم ثبت نام نکردید و مشمول شدید اخه برای اینکه مشمول نشی باید هر ترم ثبت نام کنی البته بهترین راه اینه که بری نظام وظیفه بپرسی

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

بقیه نظری ندارن؟

----------


## moho

> بقیه نظری ندارن؟


داداشم چیز به این مهمی رو خودت شخصا باید بری از نظام وظیفه بپرسی ... اگه خدا نکرده به یه پاسخ شاید غلط توی این تایپیک اعتماد کنی برات درد سر میشه ... حتما همین فردا اقدام کن ... امیدوارم که مشکلی برات پیش نیاد ...

در پناه حق ...

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

سلام دوستان دیگه آرتیم و بقیه نظری ندارن اگه وقفه خورده باشی بعد بری سربازی مشکلت حله؟

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان دیگه آرتیم و بقیه نظری ندارن اگه وقفه خورده باشی بعد بری سربازی مشکلت حله؟


اگه مشکل خدمت داری اره بری حله دیگه

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

راهنمایی کنید لطفا

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

دمت گرم یعنی برم سربازی بعدش میتونم درسایی که از پیش دانشگاهی افتادم رو پاس کنم؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

همین سوالم اگه یکی جواب بده ممنون میشم

----------


## artim

> همین سوالم اگه یکی جواب بده ممنون میشم



اره میتونی

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

دمت گرم

----------


## khaan

> دمت گرم یعنی برم سربازی بعدش میتونم درسایی که از پیش دانشگاهی افتادم رو پاس کنم؟


اگه شهر خودت باشی میتونی بری راه دور ثبت نام کنی و درس های مانده رو پاس کنی. اگه شهر دیگه باشی قوانینش فرق میکنه و فکر کنم باید داوطلب آزاد باشی.
البته برخی مدرسه ها ضوابظ رو رعایت نمیکنن و به صورت دانش آموز همه سربازها رو ثبت نام میکنن اگه شانس بیاری.

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

ببخشید دوستان اگه برات وقفه یا ترک تحصیلی خورده باشه و مشکل سربازی داشته باشی و بری سربازی و سال بعد واسه کنکور۹۵ مرخصی بگیری از سربازی که اگه قبول شدی دانشگاه بری میتونی بری شهریور با اون مرخصی رفت اون درس مونده از پیش رو پاس کرد؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

کسی نبود؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

اگه میشه یکی جواب سوال بده

----------


## artim

> ببخشید دوستان اگه برات وقفه یا ترک تحصیلی خورده باشه و مشکل سربازی داشته باشی و بری سربازی و سال بعد واسه کنکور۹۵ مرخصی بگیری از سربازی که اگه قبول شدی دانشگاه بری میتونی بری شهریور با اون مرخصی رفت اون درس مونده از پیش رو پاس کرد؟


از سربازی مرخصی بگیری ؟؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

اگه میشه یکی جواب سوال بده

----------


## artim

> اگه میشه یکی جواب سوال بده


دارم جواب میدم دیگه
شما جواب سوالو بده

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

بله دیگه شما خودت گفتی میتونی مرخصی بگیری واسه دادن کنکور و اگه قبول شدی بری دانشگاه

----------


## artim

> بله دیگه شما خودت گفتی میتونی مرخصی بگیری واسه دادن کنکور و اگه قبول شدی بری دانشگاه



نه تو سربازی مرخصی نمیدن که بشینی بخونی برا کنکور
شما میخوای یه مدت مرخصی بگیری از سربازی بخونی برا کنکور؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

نه میدونم اونقدر مرخصی نمیدن من فقط میخوام کنکور بدم شنیدم که میشه وسط سربازی کنکور داد

----------


## artim

> نه میدونم اونقدر مرخصی نمیدن من فقط میخوام کنکور بدم شنیدم که میشه وسط سربازی کنکور داد



اره یک روز رو بهت مرخصی میدن بری کنکور بدی بعدش اگه قبول شی دانشگاه ترخیص میشی از خدمت

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

کلا تو دوران سربازی چقدر به آدم مرخصی میدن از این مرخصی های هفتگی یا روزانه که میگن چقدر میدن

----------


## artim

> کلا تو دوران سربازی چقدر به آدم مرخصی میدن از این مرخصی های هفتگی یا روزانه که میگن چقدر میدن


بستگی داره کدوم یگان بیفتی
سپاه خوب میدن اما جربش سخته
ارتش و نیرو انتظامی کم میدن
بستگی هم به وظیفه ای که انجام میدی داره
تو اموزشی بین ماه یکی دو هفته میدن بعد اموزشی هم بستگی داره کجا باشی

----------

